# Bought some new jars today.



## Kheidecker (Feb 25, 2020)

Just got home and got for me jars $10 each haven't had a chance to read book I'm yet but I'm about to. All new jars to my collection been wanting some lightning jars. I'm sure nothing special but me being a newbie I love them.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Feb 26, 2020)

Careful!  Once the jar bug bites, there's no going back!  However, there are worse things than being surrounded by jar junkies.


----------



## ajohn (Feb 27, 2020)

Nice picks! Is that a clear lid on that pint Lightning?


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 27, 2020)

Yes unfortunately not a matching lid on the one. I can't seem to find these two lightning jars in my red book they're like 5 and 1/4 inch tall ground lip and with a two and a quarter in mouth. All of the Pint lightning jars in my red book are over  5 and 1/2 in tall.jarsnstuff I've already been bitten HARD by the bug. Drove an hour to an antique shop yesterday to try and buy an Amber lightning jar without a lid but somebody already beat me to it.went out there for nothing.  as I collect more I'm starting to look for the more valuable rare jars meaning I've got a whole lot of basic jars that I need to get rid of.


----------



## yacorie (Feb 27, 2020)

I have a closet full of jars I need to move - some common and some rare.

a tip for the Lightning’s.  Always check the base for HWP.  If they have it - but them.  They’re hard to find and most non jar places don’t differentiate between Putnam and hwp if they have them.


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 27, 2020)

Ya I have about a 100 blue perfect mason,2L,3L AN strong shoulder jars I found under abandoned house. Wondering the best way to get rid of some of these jars only worth a couple bucks.wife isn't to happy about all the glass I ve piled up.bottles an jars everywhere!!!!lol thanks for the tip yacorie.the lightings I just got have the Putnam # only on bottom.


----------



## ajohn (Feb 27, 2020)

Pt. jars are not always uniform size. I think it has to do with the kid hwo was doing the grinding. If one of those lids is clear, that is a real keeper as clear jars are rare. On another note, study the book on your Ball jars it's easy to miss a real keeper.  On your Atlas jars the greens and blues (cornflower,and sky blue) guys are keepers. the rest sell pretty good during the Christmas time for some reason (gifts). I always look up every jar to make sure....and as a result I learn more about the differences. Can't help ya with the wife thing...But good luck with that!


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 27, 2020)

When I get home today I'll take some better pictures of that lightning jar and that lid and if it is a real clear one and maybe somebody out there in jar Land is looking for one. Always willing to do some Trading


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 27, 2020)

I got home and if it's a lightning lid it's clear. The measurements on these lightning jars do they measure to the top of the bail or to the top of the jar with or without the lid??? One jar has a greenish tint in the other one has a lightest blue tint. All the lightning jar pints I see in  redbook are all over 7 in tall


----------



## ajohn (Feb 27, 2020)

leave that clear lid in the sun and see if it turns pinkish after a couple weeks..... months if yer east of the Rockies.


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 28, 2020)

I live just outside of St Louis.ajohn what's the reason for wanting to see if it turns pinkish?? sorry if I'm asking stupid questions but this is all new to me. I really appreciate all the info  ajohn an jarsnstuff!!!


----------



## ajohn (Feb 29, 2020)

No such thing as stupid questions brother. That statement about (other side of the Rockies) was my lame attempt at rubbing it in ythat it's always warm and sunny in So. California. If the lid starts to turn that pinkish purple color means it has manganese in it, that would make that lid a very valuable lid. And.... If you can find a clear jar to go with it you would definitely have a rare piece.


----------

